# MINNESOTA HIV/AIDS DOCTORS NOT CERTIFYING FOR REGISTRY!!



## Allan421 (May 14, 2015)

MINNESOTA HIV/AIDS DOCTORS NOT CERTIFYING FOR REGISTRY!!

Hello. 

It is May 14, 2015. The Minnesota Medical Marijuana Program will be accepting patient registrations and Doctor certifications in just* two weeks*, June 1, 2015 and medicine will be available on July 1st, 2015.

I am an AIDS patient. I have called my doctor and 10 others and local support groups and* NONE *are planning on certifying patients to enter the program.

Many Docs and Clinics say they have no information from the State Dept. of Health on the process. Some say they will not participate due to Federal laws. A few think only HIV/AIDS patients with Wasting Syndrome qualify (not true, just a diagnosis of HIV and/or AIDS). 

This is not good. Access to medicine seems to be going to become a very big problem here in Minnesota.

Does anyone have any information to help?

Peace and Good Health.


----------



## bellcore (May 14, 2015)

I hope they open it up soon for you and for other patients. Broadening the program will be slow with Dayton in office.


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, here we go. 

MN's MMJ Registry went live today, June 1st, 2015.

I have an appointment with my HIV Doc tomorrow at 1:30 PM to get the process started. 

My Doc runs the State of Minnesota's largest clinic. He has said the clinic, HCMC, is hesitant to participate in MN's MMJ program but did not elaborate on why. I will be adding pressure and seeking answers tomorrow and will report back here.

I deduced quite a while ago that patient access was going to be a big problem for many reasons, one of them being reluctant, scared, wussie docs.

http://mjbizdaily.co...ota-mmj-market/

This is going to suck if I have to leave a Doctor I have seen to manage this disease since 1987 just to find one with the BALLS to certify my HIV/AIDS diagnosis.

Peace and Good Health!


----------



## Skylor (Jun 27, 2015)

It be how MI went, 1st year is a waste, 2nd year isn't much better by the 3rd year the MM pIaces are starting to open up. Maybe cooIer doctors move into the state by then


My sug. is to move or wait


----------

